# Need help with choosing a suitable sub



## erfan (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey all,

I have a pair of PSB Image T45's, a PSB Image C60 and a pair of PSB Alpha B1's as my home theater system currently. Im looking to add a suitable sub and complete my system.

I have a budget of around $1000 or a bit more. I have looked at the SVS SB12-plus and SB13-plus subs and they both look pretty nice. I was wondering if upgrading to the SB13 is worth the extra cost or whether the SB12 will be more than enough for my small room?

If anyone has any advice for other subs in the same price range as the above, please dont hesitate to let me know!

thanks


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd seriously consider the Epik Empire or a pair of Epik Legends.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I expect the new SVS subs to be very good performers considering there sizes, 1000watt amp with SB13+ and IMO that would be the one to go for, even considered getting one myself.


----------

